# NNSW Ant the big wave king + !



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Well the swell is up boys. Ant and i fronted up after a bit of a drive and i muttered a few obscenities to the tune of i might be crazy, but i am not insane. 
But sure enough the wave whisperer made it look easy. So easy that i gave it a go for about and hour, needless to say the surf was way to big for me and my paddle pop stick. I knew the fish would be on, but i just could not get out. Took a few more pics of Ant coming in and also his prize. Congrats Ant (the king lives) on the first Yak spanish for the season. To the victor the spoils and good things come to those with the big kahunas. Enjoy mate you da man.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2012)

Well Done Ant. Was that in the Pro fisha or back on the superlite?
Chris you have been out in bigger waves than whats there but mabey your just a bit out of practise with the little waves of late


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

I tried my absolute best Nick, but it was breaking everywhere from way out back and the wall of white water was even pushing me back. We have definitely been spoilt with small surf for sure. Ant gave it a 5 out of 10 on his meter and we have been out in a 7, but i swore never again, even though the fish were on then as well. I am telling you some of those waves would swallow you up and spit you back out. Ant was on his supalite.


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

Fantastic, Ant, and a truly well deserved prize. It's bloody big up here and I for one couldn't be tempted to give it a go.

Old guys rule, eh! Not that you're truly old, Ant!

Kev


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Chris -

At least you gave it a go . You guys heading out tomorrow ?

Ant - You beauty !!!!!!!!!! Nice work mate. The ol Trusty Pink Eh


----------



## imtheman (Aug 24, 2012)

nice spanny Ant- looks pretty chopped out Carn probably a good decision to give it a miss


----------



## TouringTom (Mar 6, 2012)

Well done Ant, nothing like being rewarded handsomely for your effort. Chris no harm in calling it off if the conditions dictate, better be safe than sorry, in any case your freezer is still filled to the brim. Glad to see you boys keeping the palmy Army on the map.

Cheers

Tom


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Can't believe you got out through that. Nice prize and well deserved,
Chris, how many of those shots can we see Ant in ?
Maybe a new comp: "spot the Ant".


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

TouringTom said:


> Well done Ant, nothing like being rewarded handsomely for your effort. Chris no harm in calling it off if the conditions dictate, better be safe than sorry, in any case your freezer is still filled to the brim. Glad to see you boys keeping the palmy Army on the map.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tom


Yeah Tom i live to fight another day but my pride is a bit dented. My freezer stocks are rapidly diminishing (no cobe left only jew), but i have a feeling next week will be a chance to top it up for Christmas.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

keza said:


> Can't believe you got out through that. Nice prize and well deserved,
> Chris, how many of those shots can we see Ant in ?
> Maybe a new comp: "spot the Ant".


The last 3 shots were of Ant coming in and he is in the middle there somewhere.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

rodpac said:


> Yep you had to work for the fish today, it was bigger then it has been for a while thats for sure.
> 
> View attachment 1
> 
> ...


Awesome pics rod, you did well to get out mate for sure. Did Ant forget to kiss the pillies for you?


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Yep, Ant certainly looks like an ant out there with those babies crashing down.


----------



## billpatt (Apr 12, 2010)

Did they beat the sand monster, or did it swallow them up and spit them out.

Good fish at least.


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Bad luck Carnster at least you gave it a go, I got lucky because the fish knew you were still on the beach. ;-) ;-) Imagine the damage if the two of us were out there. If I thought the surf was big on the way out let me tell you on the way in it was a lot bigger. Nick I need the old pink girl when the surf gets over 2 metres. :shock: :shock: Well done getting out Rod. I'm surprised Rod I left you with a couple of magic pillies which the spaniards seem to love this morning. No excuse tomorrow all the fit young palmy army yakkers harden up and get out there ;-) ;-) Your still the King, Carnster, runs on the board mate.

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

What a way to open the mackie season up there! Well done blokes.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Good on ya 'young' Ant, to Rodpac for making it out, and to Chris for trying hard before finally giving it away. It looked pretty 'solid' (read powerful and intimidating) to me.

First mackie to get past Noosa Yakkers, but maybe the last, _if_ the wind abates, which it surely will. :lol: :lol:

Good effort all round guys.

trev


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

Ant ya legend

Patience Chris , you will be smacking them within a week

Cheers boys


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Huge effort to get past that mess of whitewater and waves. Congrats on the first mac of the season, a fish that is high up on my bucket list.


----------



## wardeyak (Apr 30, 2008)

I knew this report was comin
That is amazing Ant, you seem to do it every year.
I get excited and go surf insane waves knowing Ant is the only one out catching Spanairds.
So Awesome


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2012)

OK roll call for tomorrow, who's going to man up. I'm there for a first light launch. By the sounds of it ant will be there.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

Although I haven't seen ants new profisha yet..... I have been told it has and extra recess in the seat well to accommodate his huge kahunas :lol: 
Well done mate


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Give it horns boys,ill be doing Sunday ,unfortunately ill be working tomorrow


----------



## JRF1973 (Dec 7, 2012)

:shock:


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Safa said:


> Give it horns boys,ill be doing Sunday ,unfortunately ill be working tomorrow


If i didn't know you Clive i would say the big surf is scaring you away, certainly worrying me anyway.
I am opting for a 14ft aluminium craft with a 40hp on the back. Look out for me boys and good luck to all.


----------



## cruiser (Dec 19, 2007)

And I thought I was the only nutter that went out in big swells ,much happier knowing now that I'm not alone ,that's friggin awesome


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

> sorry carni ,no mate swells the same Sunday and nothing the Evo can't handle





carnster said:


> Safa said:
> 
> 
> > Give it horns boys,ill be doing Sunday ,unfortunately ill be working tomorrow
> ...


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

nice spanish.... and top job getting out through the surf.. looks a bit to big and solid for me haha


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Ant you and pinky make a great team mate, and some top pictures taken of the surf run Chris.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

For those of us who are not used to breakers like that they are monster waves to be heading out through and surfing back. There is no way I would do that in my hobie - not just because I don't think I would make it through but I don't think a hobie would either. SO I agree with the sentiments that go something like 'old dudes rock' and 'Ant rocks' But a question for you guys. How do you keep your reels dry and in the yak on the way through?


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

anyone head out through the surf this morn... seems like it has dropped a tad


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Geoffw said:


> For those of us who are not used to breakers like that they are monster waves to be heading out through and surfing back. There is no way I would do that in my hobie - not just because I don't think I would make it through but I don't think a hobie would either. SO I agree with the sentiments that go something like 'old dudes rock' and 'Ant rocks' But a question for you guys. How do you keep your reels dry and in the yak on the way through?


The stealth yaks have a giant hatch which can be sealed, I can fit 3 rods in the hatch, along with the gaff and all tackle.... once ive got out through the breakers i simply unload all the rods and start fishing..... sometimes when the yak flips a little bit of water gets in ( only a litre or so)

Hope that answers your question Geoffw =)


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

It does. Sounds like the stealths are pretty good yaks!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Geoffw said:


> It does. Sounds like the stealths are pretty good yaks!


They are designed & built for a specific purpose i.e. navigating surf breaks to fish long distances offshore. They are a very good yak for this specific job.

There are other more 'rounded' kayaks available. Not to say that you can't adapt a stealth for other roles, just as I have seen plenty of hobie outbacks on the blue water also, it's just not their ideal environment.

Kev


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

You guys are legends, I need to hit the waves on the Stealth (been taking the pussy option lately in the bay)


----------

